# Tinc Identification



## pigeonsaregrand (Jul 31, 2008)

I had bought these two tincs from a reptile store and was having a tough time identifying their morph. I was planning on picking up a few cobalts, but they were sold out. They seemed healthy and very active. I think the label said they were "yellowhead tincs" (not sure). The name didn't sound familiar at the time but I was pretty sure I could identify them later. After looking through morph guides I'm still not sure exactly which one they are, so any help would be appreciated- 
-It might be hard to see, but there is a blueish tint on their toes and a spot or two in the back legs-


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Im not 100% but they look like "yellowbacks". They also look very skinny to me. Do you know what they were feeding them at the pet store?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I guess they are Yellowbacks/Saul but they don;t they way they normally do so I might just be a crossbreed, but some more experienced players should chime in here.

Oh and they could use some extra weight I think, they seem a bit skinny

Gl with them 

Greetings!

EDIT: LOL Alex was just a minute faster but we share the same thoughts.
If you get a hard time finding pictures of yellowbacks try the name Saul as they get called sometimes. Also a good morpingguide is www.tropical-experience.nl


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm going with yellowback or Saul as well


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

*ggazonas Re: Tinc Identification

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm going with yellowback or Saul as well *



Hmm you say yellowback OR Saul, but I thought they were the same.

this is a quote from tropical experience:
"Colourmorph 7. 
Name: D. tinctorius.
'Yellowback / Saül'.
Locality: French Guiana
Photo: Taken in the wild.
Reliability: 100% real morph.
Area & Info: Central part of French Guiana in the surrounding of the village Saül. Direction Mont Boeuf Morte.As far as we know there are probaly two lines of this morph. Some animals have a black round dot on the back and some don't. The dot can dissapear if the animal gets older. Photo by © P. Bartelds. "

see: Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------



## pigeonsaregrand (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input- Yeah, I noticed they looked a bit thin and asked when they were fed and how frequently. The guy told me they feed them FF's every morning. The first fecals came back clear, and I've been giving them as many FF's and springtails as they want so hopefully they'll gain their weight back-


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

DenZ0r said:


> *ggazonas Re: Tinc Identification
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'm going with yellowback or Saul as well *
> ...


Sorry I meant yellowback/Saul


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Feed small amounts several times a day, you will get much better results getting them filled out.


----------



## pigeonsaregrand (Jul 31, 2008)

markpulawski said:


> Feed small amounts several times a day, you will get much better results getting them filled out.


That's exactly what I've been doing- with good results. They are plumping up nicely, and seem to be doing well.


Also, thanks to all who chimed in with the morph id!

-Ryan


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

You're welcome! 
Good luck with them and I guess they will do fine!

I have some too and they are great frogs!

GL

Dennis


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

id feed them some Ff larve as well to fatten them up a bit


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe Saul to be a sub-morph of standard yellowback. Similar to Surinam Cobalts and Brazilian Yellow Head Cobalts.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> I believe Saul to be a sub-morph of standard yellowback. Similar to Surinam Cobalts and Brazilian Yellow Head Cobalts.


Not the same, saul are yellowbacks, they can all be bred together, they are variable. Brazilian and Surinam cobalts shouldn`t be bred together. Although they look similar they are found a ways from one another.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Aaron! I knew there was a reason we kept you around here!


----------

